# what do you feed your crix/locusts?



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

well theres the question....... i'm interested to see wats common n wats not.

thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Bug grub, bee pollen and spring greens


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Crushed up wheatabix
leafy veg as for the reps
frissee,babyleaf,tango,radachio,basil,corrainder,roamiane,cress,parsley, spring greens, etc etc


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

whatever veg/fruit we have in either for ourselves or for the beardies.

Oh and the other day they had crunchy nut corn flakes because we needed the box. 

Mason


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

spring greens, rocket, water cress n bug grub


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

mainly cucumber, sometimes grass


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

anything and everything we have in for the lizards : victory:


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Whatever's going. I don't buy things specially, just use little bits of whatever I find in our salad drawer. Anything but citrus fruits is fine really. Cucumber gets mouldy very fast so I've stopped using that. Mostly I use carrot, potato, lettuce, cabbage or celery.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

yes same thing oatss lettuce anything juicy and green sumtimes carrots locust like lettuce better


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

AS above really, whatever veg i have in, I've discovered water cress goes down very well with both crikets and locusts! I also use a cricket powder, which you add water to, to create pellets which they seem to love!

My friend once suggested that my bugs eat better than i do!!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to just use omega one tropical fish flakes and different greens like kale.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

greens and fish flakes for the crix and greens for the locusts.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Crix ~ Beardie or Iggy salad + crix chow* (*powdered dog/cat dry food, skimmed milk powder, fish flakes and calcium)
Locusts ~ Calcium dusted Beardie/Ig salad


----------

